# sharpening an Axe



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a rather mediocre Husky brand axe that was given to me not long ago. I know from personal experience that Husky tools are of "meh" quality at best, but none the less it's what I have. The one thing I know I can do is sharpen the thing. I have a set of norton water stones ranging from 220 grit to 8000 along with a large extra course diamond plate. I have read a few how tos that mention using files to sharpen it but I wasn't sure if that was just because that's what people have. Pretty sure I won't be taking this thing to an 8000 grit polish but I'm wondering if I should use the water stones or if files will do the job just fine.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

File works fine.An axe if not fine WW chisel.If you put to sharp an edge on that Husky axe it will just chip the edge.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Use a bastard file.......it puts a razor edge on them that holds. Its faster than a stone and much easier.


----------



## Wayne Dyas (Nov 12, 2012)

How bad is the edge now. If it's very dull you might want to get it close before using a file on it. After that using a stone on it would be good but I don't think I would go to 8000 grit. Your 220 is probably good enough.


----------



## herrwood (Mar 23, 2014)

At the link a Pdf booklet with a lot of good info on axes including sharping. Its about 40 pages the 1st 20 is about the company the last 20 is good general information

http://www.grandforest.us/TheAxeBook.pdf


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

An axe is an axe. You ain't goina shave with it. I get the edge reasonable close on my bench grinder and then finish with files.

Now I do have a Tomahawk hatchet that has seen some very good edges.

George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

This is the site I send visitors to wanting info on sharpening axes:
http://www.bushcraftuk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22814


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Be careful with a grinder. You can harden the edge with the heat and make it brittle and very hard to cut with a file...... Just like a saw chain.....i don't grind unless absolutely necessary ...... Axe as saw chain.


----------



## chipslinger (Oct 20, 2013)

With the right file and minimal practice you can draw-file most axes to near arm shaving edge. Practice mounted firmly in a vice before sitting on a stump in the woods doing it. Most people I teach how to properly use a file cant stop using them afterward. If your edge has large dents/chips I would personally leave them there. Grinding them out takes a pile of work to do it properly without overheating. Good luck!


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks guys i will give it a try and see how good i can make it.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Machetes, axes and other rough chopping tools are wasted on good stones. Like everybody else has said, a file will produce a satisfactory edge. If the edge is really beat up, start with a double cut file to bring back the pointy, then switch to a single or bastard cut mill file and draw file the edge.

Pro tip, same process works well on survival knives in a pinch


----------

